# What do feral pigeons eat?



## Annalisa (Dec 4, 2017)

What do feral pigeons eat?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you want to attract birds to your garden without putting down food: Buy a bag of wild bird seed and sow the seeds like you would with normal seeds. Once they have grown to maturity, they will produce seeds that will drop to the ground and be available for pigeons and other birds to eat. That way you are not really feeding the birds, but doing things the natural way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Marina, that's a great idea. I have though of that, but my yard is woodsy, and don't get much sun. I do have a few patches around the backyard, and there is a section that the birds have planted some of the things they like. So I just let that go. It's a mess over there but they like it. Of course when the ground is covered with snow during the winter months, it doesn't help much, and that's when they need it the most. So depends on where you live. Many of the song birds can still pull things from the branches that grow higher though.
Annalisa, where are you located?
They like the wild bird seed mixes.


----------



## Annalisa (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you, MarinaB and Jay 3, for your replies. I actually haven't thought at using the seeds in the mixes to grow plants. I'll try that.

I'm in Northern Europe (mostly cold with lots of rain), but I'm trying to turn my small backyard in a wildlife garden.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Our backyard is woodsy and natural. I planted it that way to attract the songbirds. We get all different birds, and also get bunnies, chipmunks, squirrels, woodchucks, skunks, and everything else. We do have feeders for the songbirds, and a feeding tray for the feral pigeons. We just buy a wild bird mix and add things to that for the pidgeons. We have many bird houses and a couple of roosting boxes for winter. When you plant, try to keep the birds in mind and put in plants that produce berries that birds like. Let spent flowers go to seed in the autumn for the smaller birds to enjoy. We even have poke weed coming up in different sections. It looks messy, but attracts lots of birds. I enjoy watching them climb through the branches and pulling off the berries. Add a bird bath so they can bath. Add some little hanging dishes to the trees so the song birds have a clean source of water in the hot weather. Have fun with it. But for the feral pigeons, put out a tray feeder large enough for them to land on and put out wild bird seed for them. One that includes milot and cracked corn and some sunflower seed.


----------



## Annalisa (Dec 4, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> Our backyard is woodsy and natural. I planted it that way to attract the songbirds. We get all different birds, and also get bunnies, chipmunks, squirrels, woodchucks, skunks, and everything else.


I really envy you. I have only a small backyard in a semi-urban area. My neighbours really hate the birds and I have to keep the feeding to a minumum. This is one of the reasons why I'm looking for plants to grow that can provide some extra food.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can plant bushes or vines that have berries. Most birds like them and flowers that have a lot of seed heads. Leave them on and the songbirds will take them. If you want to leave out food for pigeons, but don't want to attract too many, you could put out just a small dish of seed. Just don't over feed, or you will get many coming. I do like Marina's idea of throwing wild bird seed out and letting it grow. Just be sure to scratch some soil over it to cover it, or they will just eat it all up before it has a chance to grow.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Marina B said:


> If you want to attract birds to your garden without putting down food: Buy a bag of wild bird seed and sow the seeds like you would with normal seeds. Once they have grown to maturity, they will produce seeds that will drop to the ground and be available for pigeons and other birds to eat. That way you are not really feeding the birds, but doing things the natural way.


this is such a cute idea!! if I ever own a house I will do this, they would also be eating fresh food!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Annalisa (Dec 4, 2017)

JennyM said:


> this is such a cute idea!! if I ever own a house I will do this, they would also be eating fresh food!! thanks for sharing


I can give an update: the seeds are growing quite well, and I've probably started too early to put them outside. I will grow another batch later on.

For people without a backyard, I can suggest to search "wildlife gardening for balconies or windows" to get ideas. It may not work for pigeons, but it still can help insects and small birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, You can grow all kinds of things on balconies and decks.


----------

